# Life As We Knew It



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone else read this book? I just finished it. I highly recommend this book to anyone who has a "What If..." view of the way we live. What happens is an asteroid pushes the moon closer to earth, resulting in a lot of weather problems and what the main characters did to adapt. It has a lot of suspense to it, but it is a little depressing at times. Overall it was a good read, but now that I'm finished with it and I've gone through all the other chapter books in the house, I'm left without something to read. &lt;_&lt; :angry:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

Does that book have balloons on the cover? I think I bought it for my daughter a few years back. Did it have something about what to do if you're stranded in shark infested waters...stuff like that?


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

Peter said:


> Does that book have balloons on the cover? I think I bought it for my daughter a few years back. Did it have something about what to do if you're stranded in shark infested waters...stuff like that?


No. I don't know about that book. It had the moon and snow on the cover. At the beggining we meet 16 year old Miranda who lives with mom, brother Jonny, brother Matt. Her dad divorced and remarried a woman named Lisa, who is pregnant at the beggining. Later on Miranda imagines Lisa had the baby and it was a girl named Rachel.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont get to read much anymore, to hard with me work, but glad u enjoyed it, Do u go to the library much?


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont get to read much anymore, to hard with me work, but glad u enjoyed it, Do u go to the library much?


I go to the library a lot. I found several mantis books in there, one was full of wrong information


----------



## Opivy (Jan 9, 2010)

never heard of it.

Mantis book with wrong information?! =( guess it's good I stuck to the internet, I thought about swinging by the library a few times - I owe them a ton of money for lost books though &gt;&lt;


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 16, 2010)

Its a good book but this will be more likely armageddon







reall footage


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2010)

book scared me a little, sometimes it felt like the events in the book were actually happening. oh, there goes the power. man, the moon looks so big


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a companion novel called _The Doomed, the Dead and the Gone._


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> There is a companion novel called _The Doomed, the Dead and the Gone._


I've heard of them


----------

